# 6 Speed Freewheel on 120mm Spacing?



## linglingtom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys, I've got an older Dura-Ace 6-speed freewheel that I want to use but my rear dropouts have 120mm spacing. Unfortunately, my frame is carbon fiber so I don't want to stretch anything. This has been driving me nuts because the freewheel just keeps rubbing on the dropout! :mad2: Do you guys know of any way to make this work? Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

what the hell kind of frame is that? carbon w/ 120mm spacing can only be a track bike.


----------



## linglingtom (Sep 24, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> what the hell kind of frame is that? carbon w/ 120mm spacing can only be a track bike.


It's a 1988 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman Carbon. It's actually _not_ a track bike. It's a high end road bike.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If everything that you say is true, you need to find an ultra six freewheel. They fit 120mm spacing.
Good luck finding one that isn't worn out.
.
.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

This frame must be 126 spacing.
.
.
In 1988 they were beginning to make 130mm frames.
.
.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I would conclude that this has 126m spacing, this auction site listing: with original Shimano 600EX 7spd. 
Very Rare - VINTAGE CENTURION IRONMAN DAVE SCOTT CARBON ROAD BIKE 55cm C-T | eBay


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

as the others have said, if it's '88, it really should be 126mm. bikes went to 130 a year or 2 later. as Grumpy and Kuma posted stock '88 Dave Scott carbon frames had 7spd indexed Shimano 600. this could not work on a 120mm frame. my statement that the only carbon 120mm spaced frames are track frames is still correct.


----------



## linglingtom (Sep 24, 2012)

If I were you guys I would totally agree. However, it doesn't make sense for me to ask for help on an issue I would lie about or not be sure about.

Unfortunately, I'm at work right now but I'll post up some pictures when I get home. Then you guys can see my irritating dilemma.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

linglingtom said:


> If I were you guys I would totally agree. However, it doesn't make sense for me to ask for help on an issue I would lie about or not be sure about.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm at work right now but I'll post up some pictures when I get home. Then you guys can see my irritating dilemma.


It might be that the problem's not with the freewheel. The axle might not be spaced correctly - spacers on the wrong side, in the wrong order, etc.


----------



## linglingtom (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's the pics guys.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

damn. that's not 'about' 120mm, it's dead on by bicycle standards. weird. i'm at a loss for anything to suggest.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

stick a washer behind the locknut on the driveside of the axle, take out a washer of similar width on the non-drive side, and adjust the dish of the wheel.

assuming you already have a 120 freewheel hub...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If the shift levers are not indexed, you can use an ultra 6 speed freewheel like this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Suntour-Pro-Compe-Ultra-6-Speed-Freewheel-14x23-/270435211504


If the levers are indexed, the components were made for a bike with 126mm spacing. Since the frame is carbon with aluminum dropouts, you can't spread the frame to 126mm.
.
.
.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I want to know what hub this frame was designed for. or, how'd it get to be 120.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

120mm spacing was the standard before 6 speed freewheels were invented. Almost all steel 120mm spaced frames could be spread to 126mm, by bending the rear triangle, and then straightening the dropouts with a dropout tool.
.
.
.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> 120mm spacing was the standard before 6 speed freewheels were invented. Almost all steel 120mm spaced frames could be spread to 126mm, by bending the rear triangle, and then straightening the dropouts with a dropout tool.
> .
> .
> .


that makes no sense. This thing was designed for a hub from the 70s?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Most American made bikes were spaced 120mm, with 27" wheels, until the early 80's.
If you wanted a "racing" bike with 700c wheels, you needed to buy an Italian frame.
.
.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Most American made bikes were spaced 120mm, with 27" wheels, until the early 80's.
> If you wanted a "racing" bike with 700c wheels, you needed to buy an Italian frame.
> .
> .


Or a Schwinn. Still, Centurions were 126 by, I don't know, 1980. And they definitely weren't carbon fiber. See what I'm saying?

Are you paying attention?


----------



## linglingtom (Sep 24, 2012)

Centurion tried to make a super high end racing model and came up with this. It was all carbon fiber with aluminum lugs are was a grand and a half at the time. When I bought it (used, unknown history), It came with Campy Nuovo Record Hubs with 120mm spacing and a 5-speed SunTour Pro Compe freewheel.

These are the hubs:
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=70ed32aa-11fe-49fb-bba3-a475b65a7410&Enum=110


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You're stuck with either a 5 or an ultra-6 speed freewheel.

Good luck finding a 5 speed "racing" freewheel (13-22) or (14-24)
.
.
Ultra-6 is going to be even harder to find.

It's even hard to find "racing" 7 speed freewheels anymore. All I have left is a 12-18 and a 13-24 Sachs, and a 12-19 DA, in good shape.
.
.
.


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

You could try to find to find an ultra 6 freewheel, which is 5 speed width with 7 speed spacing, or you could try to cobble together a narrow 6 speed from a 5 speed body and 7 or 8 speed spacers, or just use 5 speed freewheel. I need a 10 speed ergo to stay with my training group, but if I can't have 10 then there's not much difference between 5, 6 or even a single. 
I wouldn't re-space the wheel because that would make the axle much more flexible, and possibly lead to either an axle failure or, worse, a fatigue failure of the dropouts. 
em


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> You're stuck with either a 5 or an ultra-6 speed freewheel.
> 
> Good luck finding a 5 speed "racing" freewheel (13-22) or (14-24)
> .
> ...


I've had pretty good luck with the IRD freewheels. There were quality control issues with earlier versions - they seem to be gone now. The website gives the stack height for 5, 6, and 7 speed versions, so you can see what might work. These are a pretty pood choice for a bike that is going to be used a lot; no worries over wearing out irreplacable or expensive vintage parts. My 6 speed freewheel indexes nicely with my (non-Ultra) Suntour set up.

IRD Freewheels


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

:eek6::eek6: I'm at a loss for this spacing. The Japanese made frames I had from '84 were 126mm spacing for 27" wheels. The oddity of this frame I wonder if it is for a 27' wheel opposed to a 700C. Where does a short reach caliper reach to on a 700C wheelset?


----------



## linglingtom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm gonna go for an ultra 6 freewheel. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

